

Show HN: Say everything you want with TerseTag - spung
http://tersetag.com

======
spung
The story/problem: While hunting for a decent used car using the usual
methods: craigslist, ebay, etc. I was on the freeway when a car drove by me
with a For Sale sign in the window. The make and model were what I was looking
for, but how would I ever be able to find out more (mileage, condition, etc)
and contact this person? We’d both have to be parked to safely get all that
info from the For Sale sign. Or try some good old fashioned tail-gaiting.. but
didn’t want to risk denting my future car! A similar situation happened when I
was apartment hunting and seeing For Rent signs in home windows as I drove
around. What if the world ran on short-tags, what if I could spot a huge
printed #2N, know to go to a website, and look it up for more info?

The solution: We came up with TerseTag as the solution, allowing people to say
everything they want with a QR code and short tag.

Is it just another QR code creator? Sure, you could say that. Is it just
another URL shortener? Sure, you could say that too.

We love how QR codes provide a way to get from the real world to digital
content, but studies show using QR codes is a mixed bag. Some people never
bother learning how to scan them, possibly because it can be technologically
intimidating and unfamiliar. To address this,That is why TerseTag offers
short, memorable tags that people can quickly write down and lookup later,
tapping into a simple and familiar act that we all have done by writing down
someone’s phone number or email address.

Please check it out and let us know what you think, thanks! www.tersetag.com

